# Wont stop itching!!!



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Akbar has been very itchy for the past month, month and a half. When he was at the breeders he was on pennicle, a little bit of ground beef, and cottage cheese. When he came here, I switched him onto Cody's food, Simply Natural which is just Duck & Potatoe, that's it. A very basic food. Because that food cost almost $60 and Cody can only be on that food due to severe allergies, I had to switch Akbar to Isa's food which she's half on Innova and Health wise which is made by the same company. Much cheaper then Cody's food. Akbar is also eating 1% cottage cheese, 2 tbl spoon scoops twice a day. I started noticing him itching and it wasn't that bad so I thought it was an every once and a while thing. Now he's itching like crazy. I know he doesn't have fleas. And I know he doesn't have allergies as the breeder said that out of the many litters she's had over 10 years, only a few have ever had allergies so his line is pretty healthy. I just don't get why he's itching like crazy. His coat looks good and it's shiney.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I think it is the new big boy coat coming in in Akbars case? The change of seasons could also add to his misery. Do you give any oils?
My three have been scratching more than normal, and I think it is new winter coat coming in(they have been losing the summer undercoat, too) along with the lack of humidity in the house. Temps are still mild, and I'll get the humidifier out in the next week. 

At 4 months I would not think he has developed allergies.
Many times, a dog will scratch the ears and chew feet if there are allergies involved.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Could it just be dry skin? You could add some fish oil and see if that helps? I think when winter comes aorund and we turn the heat on it dries out the air and skin gets dry and itchy. I know mine does too.

Hopefully that is all it is.


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

I had the same problem recently with my GSD. I switched her food, bathe her with a Hypo-allergenic, soap-free shampoo, Frontline Plus and started her on Omega 3-6-9 capsules from my local health food store. I also give her extra virgin coconut oil (also from the health food store) every couple of days.
Her itching has decreased 90% in only two weeks! I think that a well rounded attack on the allergies (if that's what they are??) is the best approach.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Does coconut oil go rancid? I forgot that I had bought some last spring. Not refrigerated, either-should I toss it?


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girlDoes coconut oil go rancid? I forgot that I had bought some last spring. Not refrigerated, either-should I toss it?


It should have an expiration date on it. I did toss a jar that imo had gone rancid because it got extremely hot here for an extended length of time. The oil turned liquid and stayed that way, because the ambient temperature in my house was 100 degrees! I would refrigerate my oils if it got that hot again.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It should be fine. Mine turns to liquid in the summer and then back to solid and I eat it and I've never had a problem.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Max occasionally had some itchies not too long ago, Advantix took care of it. I don't think he had fleas, but maybe mosquitos. If there aren't stool problems, or red eyes, or dry skin, etc., you might reconsider the "no flea" or "no critter" thing.

If he's really itchy in one spot, it could be a nerve thing, and chiropractor or acupuncture could help.

Also, you can never rule out allergies.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Have you guys started using your heat more?

Dante's blowing coat and I've had the heat on so he's been more itchy than usual as well


----------



## TerriB (Apr 3, 2007)

Ruger was itchy about the time it started getting colder outside. He does this every year. He is on Acana Grasslands and they changed the formula (more fish). Within a couple weeks of the new formula his coat was looking even better and the itching is almost gone. I think it is the weather and they have dry skin.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

That's what I'm thinking it is, the wheather might be the factor cause when he arrived here, it was sunny and he was fine. When the wheather changed to cold and rainy, he started getting itchy. I'm buying the fish oil to see if that helps.


----------

